

Tell HN: I will build a functioning prototype of your idea - hnprototype

Hey I am doing this offer again as I have been getting good results so far.<p>I have been doing ruby on rails for about 1.5+ years and I am looking to expand my portfolio with some projects and I currently have some time to do freelance work.<p>This could be your minimum viable product(MVP). This could be what you link to in incubator applications. Just a web application that closely matches your basic vision.<p>I would be able to do very basic design based on mockups you give me.(Mockups, sketches and any graphics and copy text you want me to include)<p>I am willing to work 1-2 weeks per project so that I can build out your basic idea/prototype.<p>Let me know if you have any questions/ideas or just message me @ hnprototype[at]gmail.com<p>Price range for projects $800 - $1500
======
arturoogroo
And what projects have you recenly have created..I recently got accepted to an
incubatoy to develop an iOS product, i only have the idea sketched and a
business plan..i about to have some intital funding from it...And right now i
need a technical cofounder to develop this project, in order to beacome my
future partner...if you're willing to help me don't hesistate to contact me:
arturo_g_p@hotmail.com...i'm willing to give some equitity for the company in
exchange...

good luck trying to expand your portfolio!

------
mapster
You mention having good results. Care to provide testimonial & examples?

------
zeynalov
who are you, where are you from?

